# Catching Big Pike During the Late Winter - Trophy Northern Pike Fishing



## kevin1 (Nov 10, 2010)

hi ive ben ice fishing for about 2 years I am a biginner
I bought a hand ice drill and a icefishing kit with spoons
and jigs and I can't for the life of me figure out how to use a tip up and how to set the depth for how deep I want the bait and to know were i'm at I just want to catch some fish this year I 
tried useing magots last year for jiging with a pole on the banks of the lakes but nothing I was out there almost every week end 
nothing can you help me catch some fish and also how to cook what I catch thanks


----------



## CHASE_FREDERICK (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, I've been fishing pike for 3 yrs and man i love catching these amazing fish. Im 17 and My biggest is an 18 pounder.


----------

